# Not sure what size crate to get for my bully girl???



## AngelKisses (Aug 30, 2015)

I'm in the process of buying a larger crate for my female bully. Not sure what size?? Help! I want one where she can grow into it. Right now she has a 24" long 18" width and 21" height. You can tell she's getting to big for it already.
N e ways, I found a large crate on Facebook for sale and he says its a large crate and its approx. 40" Long x 28" wide x 28" high... Do u guys think it'll be the right size for her to fit in as she gets older?
Just want to make sure before I purchase it. Thanks!


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

Oh yeah that bigger crate will leave her plenty of room as an adult. My adult female has a create that size and her and my 4.5 month old pup decide to take naps in it together all the time, it seems like they are comfortable lol.


----------



## AngelKisses (Aug 30, 2015)

Thank you! I just wanted to make sure before I bought it.


----------

